# show off your mud ride



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

here she is a 08 rhino 700, 3" extreme lift, 1 1/2 front 2" rear wheel spacers, 14" chrome rims sitting on 30" mudzillas, radio & speakers,
custom rollcage and custom bumper with red & blue led strobes,smoked tail lights.
rear bench suspension seat with 4 point seat belts and front 4 points.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

*few more*

few more pics


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

*'03 Rubicon*

She sure is a lot of fun!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine doesn't see too much mud. (It's too hard to clean)

It is a 1977 CJ-7 with a 350 Chevy engine from a 1969 Camaro, the first production year for the 350. (Double hump heads) Plenty of horsepower and sounds great!

Transmission is TH-400 automatic with full time 4-wheel drive (no locking hubs)


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

That's a clean sled there Ballard. My plan is to keep mine in relatively good condition for a long time but I'll still wheel it. When the time comes I'll probably do the Hemi conversion.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've got too much money in the paint job to risk scratching it in the woods. It's great on the beach and just cruising around.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*CJ3B*

Here is a photo of my '54 CJ3B, has not seen much mud in years.
It use to go mudding quite offten.


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

2003 sahara.
Since this pic I have added another 2 inches of lift for a total of 6 and gone from 33s to 35s


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet sahara!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*1995 F350*

Here is 1 of my toys.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*My 2003 Rubican*

It has a 5 speed manual transmission. Bought it new, Ziebart'd it 2 weeks after In got it and one more time when I lived down in S. Texas. Not a spot of rust on it. Here it is new with my wife as a hood ornament! I have since added a 2" reciever hitch front and rear bumpers. I can add a rod rack cooler for surf fishing trips or tow a small trailer when I'm hauling stuff for the yard or house. IMO used Jeep Rubican has far more ultility than a new 4 wheeler or Gator that a cheaper price you just need a slightly wider trail.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Hanging on the beach.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

*'65 FJ40*

I hate mud...


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like a sweet setup!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

This thread needs more fords,
My 95 bronco.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


>


 Ya kiln me nephew, Kwit it..... LoL
where do ya mount thuh winch?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> Hanging on the beach.


How "sweet "it is, super nice!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I got a couple

2008 Outlander 800 XT w/ 2" Lift, 29.5" Outlaws, HMF Pipe, Power Commander, Winch and full system snorkel, Audio Pipe Stereo


















2008 POPO Ranger w/ 2" lift, 28" MST's, Roof, Rear Seat, and now Audio (2-8" Subs, 4-6.5" and about 650w of power)


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> Hanging on the beach.


Nice 'Cruiser! Very nice! (especially compaired to my beater!)


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Nothing wrong with beaters. In the progress of building a second 40 to wheel a little so not to tear up a clean stock vehicle. Started out in real bad shape so anything I do is an improvement. Gotta Love IH8MUD!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

2001 snapper.......werks best in dry mud!!!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's my ride!!!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*FJ40*

More Cruiser love ('79)... IH8MUD, too. I don't have any trail pics of it lately b/c it's been in storage for over a year. Hopefully some rock footage from Katemcy in March, right Vee!!!!


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sniff Snifff... I miss them all. I have a problem with building stuff, and then selling it, and wanting to build something else.

From Old School to present. Some 2wd conversions, jeep waggy truck conversions, to Solid axle conversion new style toyota rock crawler build.


















































































If you knowwhat American Eagle 580 10 hole rims look like without having to google, you were probably a ******* kid in the mid to late 90's.... hehehe


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

*"PEPE" My little Mule!*

My Kawasaki 3010 Mule, 1st year added 2"lift, 14" ITP wheels and Essex tires, 2nd year added the UV Country High Seat and Front Basket, in my 3rd year and still work in progress, just fiinishing adding off-road lights and extra battery to handle the current draw. Soft Bimini Roof on order and a Stereo System in the works next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

bk005 said:


> Sniff Snifff... I miss them all. I have a problem with building stuff, and then selling it, and wanting to build something else.
> 
> From Old School to present. Some 2wd conversions, jeep waggy truck conversions, to Solid axle conversion new style toyota rock crawler build.
> 
> ...


isnt that the truth! haha! where were you 4wheeling in the last pic?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

BADAZZ MULE !!!!!!



doslocosranch said:


> My Kawasaki 3010 Mule, 1st year added 2"lift, 14" ITP wheels and Essex tires, 2nd year added the UV Country High Seat and Front Basket, in my 3rd year and still work in progress, just fiinishing adding off-road lights and extra battery to handle the current draw. Soft Bimini Roof on order and a Stereo System in the works next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

My wonderful husband bought me this after having our 2nd son. I joked with him that after going through all this, there better be a jeep in the driveway when I got home from the hospital. And there it was! My kids love riding in it-car seats and all. It even has a train horn. I can't stand to take it into the mud, it takes to long to clean! My guy is the most awsome guy in the world!!!! I have wanted a jeep like this since I was a teenager-took me a while, but it is my most favorite toy.


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Mudders*

After this day we try to avoid the mud.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

*A real Mud Ride*

go farther and deeper than any truck


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

*1977 Ford Bronco*

Here's my Baby! She only see's mud when my buddy's Jeep's get stuck!

















http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/simplecaveman/CIMG1977.jpg


















http://i123.photobucket.com/albms/o286/simplecaveman/Tilt-38.jpg


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

anyone else have any rhino,mule,prowler,etc?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Anybody have any of these for sale?


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Nice Bronco, I love that body style. I learned to drive in a 69 with a 302 and a three on the tree.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It's got a long ways to go, I just got it, hasn't seen any rock/mud/dirt/sand/**** yet..
'91 FJ80

how many other fj 2coolers out here?

me
slimshady
vee3
nasakid

ih8mud

a


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

My random ride pics and my mule and rhino. I miss my mule. I bet trodery misses his catdaddy too.










































I've so far gone from this.








To this.








To this.








With more upgrades coming from Santa! From our Crosby ride Nov 17th.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

i think all of these dirt machines would look better with a woman on top modeling it! lol


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

FishinGrl said:


> i think all of these dirt machines would look better with a woman on top modeling it! lol


_Sounds like we got a volunteer!_


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dookie Ray said:


> _Sounds like we got a volunteer!_


I could only pray! :bounce:


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

ProSkiff said:


> Here's my Baby! She only see's mud when my buddy's Jeep's get stuck!


now THAT is COOL!


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

2001 TJ w/ stock suspension.
Lights to come from santa!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It used to be.


----------



## gulfcoastpunk (Feb 14, 2005)

Last Time Stuck


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Ride*

The last one I converted to 4x4.6'' on 35's


















Man I miss that truck!


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Nice Bronco, I love that body style. I learned to drive in a 69 with a 302 and a three on the tree.


Thanks, Mine's a '77 with a 302 and 3 on the tree. I love this truck! I only wish I could drive it every day. (Gas mileage not so good!)


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dude, where do you get the good looking female yard service and how much is it a month..... I know there is no way to get a wife to mow the yard so there is only one other option for that kinda lawn service... lol


ProSkiff said:


> Thanks, Mine's a '77 with a 302 and 3 on the tree. I love this truck! I only wish I could drive it every day. (Gas mileage not so good!)


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a sweet *** Bronco like mine and the hottest lawn ladies will be knockin down your door!


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

*Ebay Bronco*

Found this one on Ebay, only 30k. But **** it's nice!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Where is Mud Be With Ya when you need him? lol


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Cadillac pimpin' in the woods!*

It doesn't see mud per se like some of these vehicles, but I do take it to the deer lease and it has 4wd and all terrains. I went hunting 2 weeks ago and I am still picking mud from under the bumper. Oh yes it is a Cadillac.


----------



## CHUNKER (Oct 6, 2007)

'68 FJ
EFI 350 with custom jet chip, turbo 350 trans., 4.88 gears, air lockers, shackle reversal in front, 8" wheel base stretch, custom built power steering with ram assist, super longfield front axle shafts, 4 wheel disc brakes with cutting brakes in rear, warn 8247 front, ramsey re 8000 rear, full rollcage (not in these pics), all built in my garage.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Chunker, that is sharp....
I can't wait to get mine built...

a


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's a "happy moment" at General Sam's last weekend, when I got my right foot stuck between the bank and the rear tire... I'm still wishing I had read the sticker on my helmet better ("Stupid Hurts!")


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*My 77' Bronco*

Here is my bronco mud toy....


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I hunt in an Escalade too.. Don't worry.. I got some NICE scratches on it, so many now that is my hunting and long trip ride only.. Those heated seats are NICE in the morning in West Texas when it is 18 degrees.. Oh and the blood stains look great in the back, now I have Rhino mats, and my detailers LOVE me..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Wasnt that the truck ya got stuck in?


----------



## Squeek2oo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Polaris 800 2 seater and my golf cart project


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Never been stuck....


----------

